# WANTED: Iver Johnson Drop Handlebars



## Wing Your Heel (Jan 23, 2013)

Looking for cool racing handlebars + stem for 1910s/early 20s Iver Johnson cushion trussframe

Patina preferred over restored

Good price paid for the right item. 

Also correct mudguards

Please pm or email wingyourheel@mac.com

Can ship to either UK or USA

cheers

Colin


----------



## dfa242 (Jan 23, 2013)

That was a great buy Colin - suppose there's any nickel left under the red paint on that great chain ring?
Cheers,
Dean


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Jan 23, 2013)

Why does that chainring look like a Racycle?


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Jan 23, 2013)

You can buy reproduction Major Taylor handle bars.
http://www.somafab.com/archives/product/major-taylor-handlebar


----------



## Wing Your Heel (Jan 24, 2013)

*?*

Thanks for the suggestion Giovanni, but Major Taylor bar too new. I'm addicted to patina.

I thought same about chainring, i suggested to seller that it wasn't original.
His answer:
I believe the sprocket is original it has the Iver Johnson retangle slot that matches the crank arm. 

He also says: serial number on the seat tube 374620. A fellow collector said it was made in 1922 or 23 

- Comments very welcome from one of you Iver know-it-alls 

Yes Dean, can't wait to see what's under the paint after it arrives. Will keep you chaps informed


----------



## Iverider (Jan 24, 2013)

Curious, but if it's a racer, why the mud guards??? Ride to the track, pop off the guards and race? My theory on the ring is that it could be aftermarket but made for Iver Johnson. I've seen a few Iver race bikes on Corbett classics

http://vintagetrackbikes-corbettclassics.blogspot.com/search?q=iver+johnson
The bikes with larger than standard rings look to be aftermarket.

and this one was auctioned at some point




http://www.liveauctioneers.com/item/6191967

Same ring that you have I believe.


----------



## Wing Your Heel (Jan 24, 2013)

*?*

That's interesting, thanks for the links. Aftermarket IJ chainring works for me and solves the mystery.

Corbett Classics illustrates a 1902 stayer with similar chainring. Plus the offset truss tube design is similar, but back to front. Below...






Same chainring on IJ in auction some time ago. Below...







Picture from my IJ brochure. Below...






'Borrowed' some parts from my brochure picture to complete the bike.

How do you think it looks with Torrington adjustables? Or should I hold out for Iver h/bars like in the brochure?


----------



## Iverider (Jan 24, 2013)

I think the Torrington adjustables look pretty good on it, but I think a fixed drop bar would do the trick just as well. 

Most of the track photos I've seen from back in that period have fixed bars. I'm sure they're lighter. Of course, they weren't on cushion frames either.


----------



## Wcben (Jan 24, 2013)

Are you keeping it Red-White&Blue?


----------



## Wing Your Heel (Jan 24, 2013)

Are you keeping it Red-White&Blue?


- The seller said he thought it was originally black. The red white and blue paint looks like old repaint. I'll see how bad it is when it arrives


----------



## patmcclerren2 (Jan 1, 2020)

Will any of these 4 sets do anything for you?


----------

